# From Picture Taker to Pro



## Eagleers (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my God watching QVC and there selling the Rebel T2I and the guy is talking to a customer and tells them with this camera your pro now my jaw dropped :chatty:


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 28, 2010)

Anything to sell the quantity. Saw a documentary on the whole process and how people got their items on their to sell. The whole industry seems brutal. Good thing they aren't selling airplanes. Now your order...we will include the 10 chapter Flying for dummies you'll be up there soaring among the Clouds! in No Time!
.


----------



## ann (Nov 29, 2010)

"your camera pro now" there seems to be some words missing here.
I can assume what may have been said, but what was said?


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2010)

Eagleers said:


> Oh my God watching QVC and there selling the Rebel T2I and the guy is talking to a customer and tells them with this camera your pro now my jaw dropped :chatty:


Just goes to show:



> There's a sucker born every minute. - P. T. Barnum


----------



## white (Nov 29, 2010)

Marketing is an insidious evil.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2010)

That's not as funny as someone admitting they watch QVC


----------

